

Shit programmers say - minecraftman
http://boingboing.net/2012/01/31/shit-programmers-say.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+%28Boing+Boing%29

======
jreposa
i get it, but there are so many good ones they could have actually used.

    
    
      "well... anything is possible" - when asked if something is possible
      "stack overflow?! i could code that in about a day. tops!"
      "HTML isn't programming"

